# Woodturning Summer 2015 Challenge



## Grahamshed (1 Apr 2015)

The Summer Challenge is for a Bowl. Richard Findley has kindly agreed to judge this quarter’s Challenge, 


Challenge Requirements: Bowl

This month’s rules are:-

1. The Challenge is open to anyone and everyone.
Entries must be new and made specifically for the Challenge.
2. Entries must be made of wood which must be turned on a lathe using woodturning tools.
3. The bowl can be any size or shape. 
4. Segmented turning, piercing, carving, colouring, pyrography and texturing are allowed for this challenge. However, the judge must be able to see your turning skills! 

Please post three images of your work together with details of the wood used, the tools and methods used to make it and any key dimensions. A special ‘Entries’ thread will be started for this at the appropriate time.

Images needed:-

1 showing a general view of your entry .
1 view of the inside of bowl
1 view of the bottom of the bowl
A fourth picture may be added (but is not compulsory) if needed to show any other interesting details of your entry. 

Image size - please use image size 640 x 480 0.3mp, as in previous challenges

Please upload your pictures and description to the ‘Entries Thread’ between 10pm on the 26th June and 10pm on the 28th June.

Please also send me a PM giving me your own opinions of 1st, 2nd and 3rd places amongst the entries (other than your own) between 10pm on 28th June and 10pm on 30th June (for me to compile the entrants’ scoring).

Any queries or questions on this month’s Challenge, please use this thread to ask.


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Apr 2015)

Mr Shed
Firstly, thank for running the challenges. Apologies for the lack of a first quarter entry - not sure how, but time got away again!!

Are we to have the regular bowl/platter/dish debate, leading to you specifying exact requiremnets, or are you leaving interpretation up to the entrants?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Apr 2015)

For the purposes of this challenge I will define a bowl as being deep enough that an orange, placed in the bowl, will not roll out.
OK ?


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Apr 2015)

ah...so my thimble is looking good then


----------



## Dalboy (3 Apr 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":6eg1ucow said:


> ah...so my thimble is looking good then


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I must try harder to get mine complete


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Apr 2015)

Can you fit an orange into your thimble Rob ?
My grannie, what big hands you have.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Apr 2015)

ah well....now you're just being pedantic. OK I'll do another one, bigger this time....happy now


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Apr 2015)

yep


----------



## Silverbirch (6 Apr 2015)

Grahamshed":3v575br3 said:


> For the purposes of this challenge I will define a bowl as being deep enough that an orange, placed in the bowl, will not roll out.
> OK ?



Are you going to define the orange too?


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (13 Apr 2015)

Grahamshed":366zltz8 said:


> Can you fit an orange into your thimble Rob ?
> My grannie, what big hands you have.


Grannie with big hands and feet is likely grandad..........
As these are no longer under such a tight deadline, I'm hoping to be able to produce something this time round if my arm is up to it. It is likely to be majorly rubbish however, due to the huge gap since I last turned anything.
:-({|=


----------



## Grahamshed (13 Apr 2015)

Go for it Taz


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (13 Apr 2015)

I look forward with great glee to whatever you produce because it will signify your healing is underway and that's worthy of celebrating with a nice orange or greater sized bowl


----------



## Grahamshed (13 Apr 2015)

Hey !!
I never said the bowl had to be bigger than an orange, merely that it has to be dished enough that an orange wouldn't roll off of it.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2015)

It's OK Graham, got it first time round.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (13 Apr 2015)

Interesting lesson in perspective. Is the Orange huge or the bowl tiny?


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2015)

Well one of them is 80mm dia.


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Apr 2015)

Wow Chas, what big oranges you've got.


----------



## Dalboy (9 Jun 2015)

Nearly forgot about this I had better get my skates on Graham I need to think of a design and get it turned


----------



## n0legs (9 Jun 2015)

Random Orbital Bob":2equrubk said:


> Interesting lesson in perspective. Is the Orange huge or the bowl tiny?



Made me think of Father Ted and Dougal :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (10 Jun 2015)

Yep. Time is marching on guys.
Barring any last minute hitches with the final cuts I will have one ready this time.


----------



## woodfarmer (12 Jun 2015)

This time I am doing two projects. That way when one flies to bits the other will just split


----------



## Woodmonkey (12 Jun 2015)

Got as far a cutting some blanks today, some lovely wood but full of heart shake and splits so also might need more than one attempt...


----------



## woodfarmer (15 Jun 2015)

woodfarmer":j2ufjctl said:


> This time I am doing two projects. That way when one flies to bits the other will just split




 I am half way there


----------



## Dalboy (19 Jun 2015)

Well 2 hours ago I had a pile of wood in the wood store and now I still have a pile of wood in the wood store Oh and a bowl that all that is needed is the third coat of oil. And you all thought I was going to say I had not started it yet. I still have a segmented pen to make for another competition which has to be completed by the 22ndJune, why oh why do I leave these things right to the end


----------



## woodfarmer (22 Jun 2015)

Somewhat to my surprise, my entry is ready 

Photos taken (before it splits), will download to computer to have a look. No doubt I will see some glaring mistake.


----------



## SPSlick (25 Jun 2015)

Made a start today but my brand new (bought in March) Axminster 1218vs just blew up and it's going to take at least a week for them to sort it so I'm out.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (25 Jun 2015)

that sucks!


----------



## Dalboy (25 Jun 2015)

SPSlick":195v06ir said:


> Made a start today but my brand new (bought in March) Axminster 1218vs just blew up and it's going to take at least a week for them to sort it so I'm out.


You don't need that at any time. Hope they sort it soon


----------



## SPSlick (25 Jun 2015)

I took it down to the axminster store in North Shields where they confirmed it's parrot like state but went out of their way to try to replace it, phoning all the other stores to try to get one overnighted. (They'd had one on display but sold it last week.) 
It looks like they should be able to get one by Tuesday and have promised a few pen kits for the inconvenience so I'm quite happy with their response but it'll be too late for the competition.


----------

